# Cheyenne Family Conference with Joel Beeke this weekend



## SRoper (Sep 15, 2014)

Northwoods Presbyterian Church will be hosting a conference with Joel Beeke this Friday and Saturday. The schedule is as follows:

Friday, September 19

6:00 p.m. Registration opens 6:15 Conference Concert
6:45 – 8:00 Session 1: Puritan Wisdom for the 21st Century Family
Have you ever wondered how the Puritans raised such godly and content families? This address considers the Puritan view of marriage and family along with application to family needs set in our 21st century.

Saturday, September 20

8:30 a.m. Registration opens
9:00 – 10:15 Session 2: Family Worship
This address focuses on the teaching of Holy Scripture concerning the duty and practical implementation of family worship, as well as objections against it and motivations for it.

Break

10:30 – 11:45 Session 3: Training Children to follow Christ
This address focuses on various ways God-fearing, Bible-believing parents encourage and train their children to follow Christ.

12:00 – 12:45 Lunch

 1:00 – 2:00 Session 4: Godly, Hopeful living in times of Affliction
Have you ever wondered how you could stay Christ-centered when you and your family are encountering serious affliction? This topic points to coping with affliction by looking to Jesus in seven different ways.

2:00-2:15 Break
2:15-3:15 Q&A session
3:15 Conference Ends

Hope you can make it!


----------



## ZackF (Sep 15, 2014)

SRoper said:


> Hope you can make it!



I wish indeed! Will the audio be available for sale or donation?


----------



## SRoper (Sep 16, 2014)

If past conferences are anything to go by they should be available for free online.


----------

